# Moroccan hatching...



## stells (Aug 24, 2010)

With one of last years hatchlings...


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 24, 2010)

Aw-w, Kelly: I just love that first picture that shows the squinty face, "Go away...I'm not ready to get up yet!"

And last year's baby is so smooth and beautiful!

Good job!!!


----------



## Isa (Aug 24, 2010)

Congratulations Kelly 
Your little baby is adorable!
LOL Yvonne, you are right about the first pic with the little face  so cute!


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 24, 2010)

Awww look at the little baby! Cute as a button  What a sweet face.
I hope I get to watch a little tortoise hatch some day...that has to be an amazing experience.


----------



## hali (Aug 24, 2010)

owww fab pics


----------



## terryo (Aug 24, 2010)

Beautiful baby Kelly, congrats. Last years hatchling is just beautiful....because I'm sure he had the greatest care.


----------



## Traveller (Aug 24, 2010)

Awesome pics, thanks for posting. I've never seen the belly of a new hatch-ling.
Last years baby looks wonderful as well.


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Aug 24, 2010)

I want one lol...No really i do =)


----------



## stells (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone...

All 3 of this clutch have now hatched... second clutch is about a month off hatching..


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 28, 2010)

Love the shot showing the face! Wow big difference between this yrs and last years baby.


----------



## terrypin (Aug 29, 2010)

stells said:


> With one of last years hatchlings...



good growth on that yearling Kelly and the markings are coming through clear.great pictures


----------



## channy (Aug 30, 2010)

Amazing to see something so special...Is the shell soft then it hatches??


----------



## sara (Aug 31, 2010)

beautiful!


----------

